# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  BANANA KOI a.k.a DOMAS

## LDJ

KOI DOMAS



Dikenal di Indonesia sejak dahulu kala sebagai varietas karper asli Indonesia, Domas menjadi buah bibir di kalangan pecinta koi karena keunikannya dan beberapa pencapaian dalam koi show. Sungguh membanggakan melihat ikan lokal ini dari kelas pasar hingga memperoleh tempat tersendiri di hati pecinta living jewel. Melalui artikel ini mari kita berkenalan dengan varietas baru rasa lama ini. Semoga bermanfaat

AWAL MULA
Sempat diperbincangkan di KOIs hampir satu dekade lampau mengenai Domas ini, hingga akhirnya tenggelam dalam perbincangan lainnya. Sudah dikenal sejak tahun 1960-an di empang dan kolam, menurut Abah Putnus 2009 lalu ikan ini berukuran besar hingga mencapai 5 kg (50-60 cm). Bersama dengan kumpay, domas menjadi varietas karper (koi) asli peternak lokal Indonesia, terutama daerah Sukabumi dan sekitarnya. Ikan ini menjadi pengisi bak pedagang ikan di pasar-pasar ikan hias seluruh Indonesia, yang juga dikenal dengan nama ikan kancra domas, dan juga ikan jepah. Namun sayangnya hingga sekarang masih kurang dilirik oleh penghobby koi.


Jenis domas saat awal dan beberapa waktu lalu

Menurut literatur, Domas adalah desa yang berada di kecamatan Pontang Kabupaten Serang, Banten, Indonesia. ... Arti kata DOMAS adalah berawal dari sejarah adanya Keraton atau Kerajaan di desa ini yang dipimpin oleh Pangeran Domas atau lebih terkenal rajanya disebut dengan nama Prabu Saka Domas. Entah bagaimana ceritanya hingga nama kecamatan ini diadopsi menjadi nama varietas.

KARAKTER BLOODLINE
Sepintas domas menyerupai karakter kin kabuto dalam kelas kawarimono di klasifikasi koi Jepang. Namun menurut saya karakter pembeda utamanya adalah sisiknya yang lebih kecil dari biasanya dan menyerupai sisik ginrin, hanya dengan kilau kecil atau tanpa kilau. Jadi karakter scale domas bukan masuk ke koi sisik (apalagi sisik naga), bukan juga termasuk doitsu (tanpa sisik/karper kaca). Karakter kedua adalah adanya pattern hitam yang cenderung membelah kepala hingga bahu. Lalu kerakter domas yang sekarang ini memiliki sirip ekor/caudal fin cenderung full hitam dibandingkan domas pada jaman dahulu. 
Konon awal kemunculannya merupakan hasil persilangan antara karasugoi (koi warna hitam) dengan ogon dan platinum (Hankoi, 200 :: , namun demikian keyakinan saya adalah bahwa ada juga persilangan doitsu dan ginrin hingga menghasilkan scales yang kecil.

 

Pada saat culling dipilih kin kabuto yang kuning bersih dan dimulailah pemuliaan varietas domas yang sudah berlangsung hingga setengah abad lampau. Breeder varietas ini banyak di Sukabumi namun sekarang mulai menyebar hingga ada muncul juga di Blitar. Beberapa tahun terakhir breeder hanya menyilangkan sesama domas untuk mendapatkan gen murni, demikian ujar Rinto Boris, salah satu peternak domas yang saya kenal.

PENAMPILAN


Beberapa info awal menarik ini membuat saya mencoba menelusuri dan mencoba mengapresiasi karakter pada domas. Sangat disayangkan dengan kehadiran koi impor, tapi akhirnya malah menyingkirkan peran petani lokal Indonesia untuk berkreasi dengan varietas lokal sendiri di tengah gempuran koi impor dan pakem Jepang-nya. Tulisan saya ditujukan untuk mengapresiasi lebih lagi mengenai jenis menarik ini. Apalagi kemunculannya 2 tahun terakhir di koi show membawa angin segar bagi kita penghobby koi. Bila ogon, platinum, benigoi dianggap seperti pemanis wajib dalam kawanan koi di kolam kita oleh breeder Jepang, kenapa kita tidak menggantinya dengan domas yang tidak kalah cantiknya ?? (sambil tersenyum simpul) 

APRESIASI
Kemunculannya di koi show menggugah gairah tersendiri bagi para juri, mereka antusias dan bahkan mencoba mengapresiasi kehadirannya. Entah karena kasihan dan simpati, atau karena memang karakter kuat dan menariknya, mudah-mudahan karena alasan yang kedua hehe. Juri Jepang menyebutnya kin kabuto, juri Malaysia-Singapura-Thailand menyebutnya Banana Koi. Di koi show tahun 2017 bahkan saya melihat kemunculan 3-4 ekor dalam setiap show, dan ada yang juara 1 di kelasnya..WOW !

Domas pada 2nd Lokal Young Koi Show

  
Ini adalah penampilan di tahun terbaiknya selama ini, dan di atas ini adalah daftar dari 2nd ZNA Young Koi Show 2017 yang baru saja berlalu. 

Semoga ya semoga... varietas ini memperoleh kebanggaannya tersendiri, mendapatkan tempat di hati hobbyis koi kita, dan menjadi koi kesayangan kita juga, sama seperti koi lainnya dari Jepang. Bila koi adalah seni, mari kita meningkatkan apresiasi seni kita kepada pelukis lokal Indonesia yang tidak kalah tekun dan kreatifnya.

Salam KOIs

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Dari dulu bingung ini jenis apa,
> Mungkinkah Domas Doitsu?


ini doitsu kin kabuto om hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ghartono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

